# It's been two months! and my two cats still don't get along!



## cteoh (Oct 26, 2004)

HELP!!! I have two cats. The new one - Toto(male neutered) came in early september and after following all the introduction methods that I've read, my cats cannot get past the stage of NOT HISSING and CHASING each other. Currently, I keep them separate during the night and try to have a slow introduction during the day. However, the new cat is the agressor, always chasing my resident 6 year old spayed female - Saffie when ever they meet. Saffie tries to walk away and Toto will give a crazy chase! Saffie screeches and yells and they knock down stuff as they chase. I get so stressed! What SHOULD I DO? Should I separate them forever or return my new cat to its previous owner? My resident cat doesn't even dare to leave the walk-in closet shelves every day and is perpetually hiding. HELP


:?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

How old is the new cat? This sounds like my exact same situation. I took the intro real slow. I also made sure that Kitty (my 10 year old resident cat) had places to hide from Thomas (the new kitten). We're slowly settling into a status of uneasy peace. Thomas still chases and attacks Kitty and she still growls at him...but we are slowly...slowly getting better. I try to play with Thomas a lot, to wear him out. I also distract him when Kitty is trying to walk somewhere. I got Thomas when he was 12 weeks, he's now 1.5 years old, and we still have these problems. 

But it's too late, I love him too. Even though I feel terrible for Kitty. I use Feliway Comfort zone and I've just ordered those Spirit Essences. The feliway seems to help a little.

Kitty also seems happier after I separate them for a few hours. Like a few hours break from Thomas helps her get through the day. All I can say is that I sympathize and it should get better with time.


----------



## Lorna (Sep 7, 2004)

I am in exactly the same situation with my two - Maya and Mulberry. Mulberry still can't be bothered with Maya and hisses at her and chases her. Maya is just scared. I am just taking it slowly. I have found a toy that they both love - similar to 'da bird' - and it totally distracts them so much so that they play with it in the same room and although mulberry still hisses when Maya gets too close, she is more interested in 'getting' the toy. Try and find something that both your cats love and play with them together. Also, Mulberry will now eat in the same room as Maya, about 1m away. It's taking a long time but don't give up and please keep posting as sometimes I feel like they will never get on and I will never be able to leave them alone. It's good to chat with people in the same position!  

good Luck

Lorna


----------



## cteoh (Oct 26, 2004)

Toto is 1 year old. It's very comforting to hear that I am not the only one going through this, though I am a little daunted by the fact that this might go on for another 1.5-2 years!!! 8O 

I will keep trying. they may never be the best of friends. But, hopefully, I might actually get to the point that they can sit calmly within 1 m of each other without fighting.

Thanks!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

This may be an unpopular opinion, but sometimes the personality match is just not there. Like people, cats have distinct personalities. Try as we might, we don't all LIKE each other all the time. Same goes for cats. Ketesh and Ninque get along great, but the first cat Jason tried to keep with Ketesh, didn't work at all. As a matter of fact, Jasmine ran out the door one day and He never found her. And Ketesh was back to herself within a week. (Jason had Jasmine for 6 months) It took Ketesh 1 1/2 months until she was completely comfortable with the situation with Ninque. They still fight if Ninque pesters her, which is why I'm thinking of getting a 3rd cat so Ninque will have a younger cat who will play instead of my old lady who yells at her when she gets woken up.

Again, this is just an opinion, not based on any scientific facts.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

I agree with celebsilmare.
I had pebbles first, then vienna. A year later and they still wont get one


----------



## cteoh (Oct 26, 2004)

Celebsilmare said:


> I'm thinking of getting a 3rd cat so Ninque will have a younger cat who will play instead of my old lady who yells at her when she gets woken up.


In fact, my husband did exactly what you thought. He got a new cat two days ago - The THIRD CAT! - Truffle. I was thinking to myself, it was going to be a worse nightmare. Strangely, Truffle is a 2.5 month female kitten who is the same breed as my resident cat- Saffie. However, she is from the same cattery as Toto (the new cat) and they have apparently met before we bought Toto. When they met, there was no hissing but they went to smell each other and have been sleeping together and playing together the last two days. What a change! But Saffie of course is still hiding in the closet....  and screeching and running whenever Toto comes close.....


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

cteoh said:


> Celebsilmare said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking of getting a 3rd cat so Ninque will have a younger cat who will play instead of my old lady who yells at her when she gets woken up.
> ...


I've been thinking the same thing...then I think about 4 litterboxes and groan. But seriously, I wish I knew if another cat would help my situation. I found a perfect cat, he was a big orange cat named Buster. He was in a cage at an adoption day with another cat...a little tiny kitten. Buster must weigh like 14 lbs. His foster mom says that Buster and the kitten are best friends and that Buster has tons of energy. She also said that he ignores the cats that don't want to play with him.

So, I figure great, he's big enough to handle Thomas who's 12.5 lbs and all muscle...but gentle and nice enough to not hurt or bug Kitty. And with all that energy, I would hope that he would spend all day playing with Thomas and distracting him from his evil plan of torturing Kitty.

But I just don't know if it'll make my uneasy situation worse. We are finally starting to have some peace...what if adding another cat makes it worse! Ahh....I wish I knew what to do. 

Also, I had planned to get a girl cat if I got a third and Buster is definately a boy. I wanted to name any new cat Catia or Catrina or something that would fit in with Kitty and Thomas.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Personally if they were still hissing I would not have let them out together until that had been over and done with. Even if it had been a month or two. I know that sounds like a long time but in the long run it's better for the cats and you. Otherwise you will probably never get through that stage. 

I think you should re-do the introductions and separate them again. I know it sounds like a pain but if you want them to get along it may be the only solution to get them to like each other. 

Make every interaction a pleasant one, whether it be food or play time under the door or nearby. The separation probably won't be very long, just long enough to get over the hissing I would think. Definitely do the scent swapping with the towels (rub each cat with each others scent). Trade territories, etc. Take cues from each cat if you are going too quickly. Eventually they will either like each other or perhaps just co-exist. Hopefully the former.


----------



## Lorna (Sep 7, 2004)

Doerimi- thanks for recommending 'da bird'. Was complicated to order from usa but I found something very similar in a uk pet store and they love it. Both Mulberry and Maya constantly want to play with it. I did have an 'altercation' the first time they played with it, however. Maya was so busy watching the toy that she ran straight into Mulberry, who got a fright, hissed and ran away. They both forgot it immediately though and started playing again. 

Thanks for the advice. It really is working!  

Lorna


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

What a great thread - I've been thinking of starting one on this topic myself. It IS helpful to learn that you're not the only one whose cat's don't get along after months (or, ACK! Kitty's mom - 1.5 years?!).

My situation is much like all of yours - new cat (1 year old male) chases my old cat (7.5 year old female) and she's constantly hissing, growling and spitting at him. It's been like this since after the introductions this past June. They CAN be near each other, have touched noses, and occasionally Pfeffa won't growl at him, but he's most often stalking her, chasing her, knocking her over (she has poor motor coordination), then standing over her and they trade swipes and she growls and hisses.

I've considered a third cat - a younger cat that would want to play with Boba. But am petrified that it'll just make the situation worse for Pfeffa, who I think is pretty stressed out.

The joint play thing is tricky for me - if I play with Boba, Pfeffa just sits and watches from a distance. If I play with Pfeffa, Boba takes over and Pfeffa moves away to watch from a distance. 

My problem with the introductions I went through was that Pfeffa had zero interest in sniffing out Boba or being anywhere near where he was shut away. She knew there was another cat, but was content to continue on pretending he didn't exist.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I agree! It is nice to be able to discus this topic. You know, my two have gotten better as time goes by. We started out with Kitty spending her days on top of the cupboards above the fridgerator, even though Thomas was locked away upstairs. We've progressed to where sometimes, if Thomas goes real slow (he lays on his side and slides along on his back legs), he can scoot up next to Kitty and she'll clean him. I know this means that on some level she likes him. 

I just want to get to a stage where Kitty can sleep in bed all night and can go to the litter box without being attacked. Whenever she's on the move, Thomas figures that she must want to play.

I'm put in an order for some of those Spirit Essences. The ones for aggressive attackers and the ones for grouches. (I'm sure you can figure out which one is for which cat). Hopefully that will help.

I do think that the feliway comfort zone does help a little. When I have it, the frequency of Thomas' attacks goes down as well as Kitty's reaction to them. They still fight, but that high pitched panic sound is missing from Kitty's cries. Sometimes, when he attacks her, she'll just lay down and let him bite her. Then he's like...well, this is boring. And he leaves her alone. She only does this when we have the feliway in the house.

Sorry for the long post....but I wanted to say about the playing.

I try to wear Thomas out, but when I get out Da Bird, Kitty actually tries to play with it too. So cute!!! I love it when my old girl gets in the act. Anyway, I don't have too much of a problem with interactive playing because what I do is this:

1) Make Thomas run around alot chasing Da Bird to wear him out a bit
2) Get him to go to one side of the room (going after the bird)
3) Then pop da bird over by kitty for her to play with for a minute
4) When Thomas gets his energy back and comes over by Da Bird, I make him chase it back to his side of the room, once I get him over there I go back to letting Kitty have it.

In this way, they both get to play, but they don't fight over the toy. The only reason this works though is because when Kitty plays with Da Bird, she never moves more than a foot from her original position (she never chases it).


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

ospunkyo said:


> My problem with the introductions I went through was that Pfeffa had zero interest in sniffing out Boba or being anywhere near where he was shut away. She knew there was another cat, but was content to continue on pretending he didn't exist.


No chance of ignoring when they have to eat together between a closed door. They can hear and smell each other chewing from under the crack of the door.


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

I've seen miniscule improvements as well (I mean that to sound positive). I haven't tried Feliway or Spirit Essences, but maybe I should.

I need to get a new "bird" - Boba's chewed the current one all up, and maybe I'll try your tire out/separate sides of the room technique.

Doeremi - you're right. If they eat on either side of a closed door that's a nice thing to include in intros. My problem was that once Pfeffa discovered that he was behind the door, she not only refused to go upstairs (base camp was upstairs) but she also stopped coming into the room where the stairs were :roll: 

I wonder if, at this point, is there any use in trying things like -- having them eat near each other -- or -- scent swapping -- or -- play time under a door ...?


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I started feeding Thomas and Kitty close to each other a few months ago. They've gotten closer and closer until the dishes are touching each other. 

Some nights, like last night, they ate out of the same bowl and the bowls are pretty small. Thomas has to put his head kind of under Kitty's neck...and neither of them has a problem with this. The food area seems to act as no-fight zone. They're both too interested in their wet food meal.

I'm also thinking about bringing one of the 3 litterboxes down from upstairs. I think it would really help Kitty. Thomas always chases her up the stairs, hides under the bed while she goes potty the shoots out from underneath to attack her or he sits in front of the box and hits her in the head while she goes, the he chases her down the stairs. If the box was downstairs she might have an easier time going without attack.

I just can't find a good place for it...and I hate having a litterbox in my living room.


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

Poor Kitty! I'd definitely agree with you - bring a litter box downstairs and see if that helps her. Boba ran at Pfeffa a few times while she was in the litter box - which, to me, is absolutely a HUGE no-no. I put him in "time out" (a.k.a. the bathroom with the door shut for a couple minutes) and it hasn't happened in several months now. 

Boba chases Pfeffa up the stairs too! Actually, I think he thinks he racing her, because he always zooms right by her to the top. 

Re: the litterbox in the livingroom - how about placing it under a table with a tablecloth on it? You won't have to see it, but the cats can get to it just fine. 

I'm going to try feeding them closer together tonight. Just a little bit closer...


----------



## cteoh (Oct 26, 2004)

ospunkyo said:


> The joint play thing is tricky for me - if I play with Boba, Pfeffa just sits and watches from a distance. If I play with Pfeffa, Boba takes over and Pfeffa moves away to watch from a distance.
> 
> My problem with the introductions I went through was that Pfeffa had zero interest in sniffing out Boba or being anywhere near where he was shut away. She knew there was another cat, but was content to continue on pretending he didn't exist.


This is the EXACT same problem I had with playtime too!!!! My resident cat- Saffie has completely ZERO interest in Toto. No sniffing, no joint playing. She just tucks back her ears and her eyes are shooting "daggers" at Toto when Toto is playing. I have a new kitten -Truffle who gets along with Toto and they play and lick each other. I just keep them isolated from Saffie who basically has the master room to herself and refuses to leave her "castle". Any suggestions from anyone to solve this? (WORSE still, Saffie hisses at me too when I try to encourage to leave her bed.)


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Sit on the floor near Saffie and just talk to her soothingly. I had to do this with Ketesh. She would hiss or do that low moaning growl at me at first. Sometimes they need to know that it's ONLY you and everything is safe. After a while, she will probably come to you in short sessions. Don't try to pick her up or physically move her. Just sit near her and gently coax her out. It will take some time, but now that you've gotten another cat, it's doubly stressful. Close the other 2 out and spend some quiet time with her, she needs it.


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

cteoh - sounds like getting a third kitty worked out well for you, or at least for Toto who now has a buddy to play with and give his attention to. Poor Saffie, though, refusing to leave her room! I guess I'm slightly fortunate in my situation since Pfeffa will leave her "safety" spot (the bedroom) and venture out into the rest of the house even with the dreaded threat of ambush by Boba.

I agree with everything Celebsilmare suggests - it sounds like you need to spend quiet time with Saffie. Get her back to where she's comfortable and happy in her little space with you, then maybe you can start a very slow re-introduction. You might try sitting where she can see you, and reading aloud from a book quietly. Does she have a favorite treat? This is a great opportunity to use a reward for her "bravery" in coming out and hanging with you. Our poor sensitive sweeties!


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

How are things going?


----------



## cteoh (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for asking. There is not much improvement  
I tried to cook some of the favorite wet food and synchronise feeding on opposite sides of a closed door. (for over 1 week) Toto and Truffle were very excited and ate right away. but Saffie wouldn't eat until she's sure that they have left the other side of the door.

I also bought a gigantic pet tent with netted windows over. Saffie would love to go inside. I would then close the tent so that Toto and Truffle can sniff Saffie from outside the tent and make some eye contact with no danger of having physical fights. I would do this once a day, for 20 minutes. However, there's just hissing from Saffie whenever they come near the tent's window. Saffie especially dislikes Toto (the one year old) but is less threatened by the 3 month kitten. I also tried the playing thing, but it hasn't worked.

Saffie, however, is affectionate whenever we are alone and is no longer hissing at me. I will keep trying... any other ideas?


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds like you are making some headway. If she is no longer mad at you when you are alone, then things are getting better. No one had shown me how to indroduce my cats to each other, so I just let them both roam. After a while, Ketesh got used to Ninque and things settled down. How long has Saffie been the only cat? My guess is her whole life after being seperated from her litter. Some may disagree, and I understand why, but it may take a LONG time for her to accept the new situation. Or as I said in my original response, the personality may not allow for this. Some cats are one cat only after they are alone for a long time. It's like the cranky old man at the store. He's been alone so long, he just won't accept anyone for any reason.

Now, my only suggestion at this point....leave her to figure it out. Ketesh went from hissing and growling nonstop, to lurking (body as close to the floor as she could) behind Ninque and watching her every move. Then to sniffing while Ninque was asleep. after she figured out the Ninque was not a threat, she started to calm down. Now, a year later, she is back to her normal self. Mind you though, it took a YEAR with our cat to thoroughly accept the situation.

Keep spending time with her, it does help. She needs your affection right now. She is starting to trust you again, and in time, may trust the kittens.

Good luck.

Lenore


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

cteoh said:


> Saffie, however, is affectionate whenever we are alone and is no longer hissing at me. I will keep trying... any other ideas?


I would exchange their scents with a towel so she gets used to their scents. Keep doing it till she stops hissing at the scent of them. At least she's not hissing at you any longer, so she is progressing slowly.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Ketesh (white) couldn't stand Ninque about a monthe before this pic was taken. It took me six months of patience before I got to see this.


----------



## cteoh (Oct 26, 2004)

Celebsilmare said:


> How long has Saffie been the only cat? My guess is her whole life after being seperated from her litter. Some may disagree, and I understand why, but it may take a LONG time for her to accept the new situation. Or as I said in my original response, the personality may not allow for this. Some cats are one cat only after they are alone for a long time. It's like the cranky old man at the store. He's been alone so long, he just won't accept anyone for any reason.


Lenore,

Saffie is 6 years old Siamese and was abandoned since she was a kitten by the mother cat's owners, who left the country. We found her in our apartment compound and was told by the security guards that she has been there for 6 years and always hissing or running away from other cats. However, she is very trusting and sweet towards my husband and I. (Having said that, we took a few months before she would come close to us) I will keep trying... and I agree with you. I am prepared for the fact that perhaps some cats are meant to be alone..... Thanks for your advice.


----------



## cteoh (Oct 26, 2004)

I have also read about Feliway and Bach's Remedies? Where can I buy Bach's remedies online? Do these things work at all?


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

www.spiritessence.com has formulas that would be helpful, such as Peacemaker, Grouch, or Victim. Read the descriptions and see which one fits best.

You can get Feliway online or at Petsmart/Petco.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

> Saffie, however, is affectionate whenever we are alone and is no longer hissing at me.


cteoh - THAT sounds like a really good improvement! From what you've described of her past, she's always been resistant to change and didn't have a great early life. It'll probably take a while for her to accept this change.

If it's possible in your house, you might want to set up some separate spaces for the two younger ones and Saffie - not to separate them all the time, but to separate them *some* of the time. I noticed that Pfeffa was much more relaxed and dealt with Boba much better after a period of separation from Boba where I spent some one-on-one time with her. 

Also, perhaps while you are spending one-on-one time with her, have a towel or cloth nearby that you've rubbed down the other two with for her to sniff. It'll help create a positive association for her of happy, lovey times with you and the new kitties.


----------



## cteoh (Oct 26, 2004)

ospunkyo said:


> If it's possible in your house, you might want to set up some separate spaces for the two younger ones and Saffie - not to separate them all the time, but to separate them *some* of the time. Also, perhaps while you are spending one-on-one time with her, have a towel or cloth nearby that you've rubbed down the other two with for her to sniff. It'll help create a positive association for her of happy, lovey times with you and the new kitties.


I will try your suggestion of the towels. I am currently separating them already (otherwise, there would be hair flying around from fights). Saffie seems to be much better alone and also when with the smallest 3 month kitten. She doesn't hiss at the small kitten unless she is less than 1 metre away. She has the most problems with Toto, the 1 year old male, who loves to chase and get too physical. The moment she sees a hint of Toto, she runs. Thank you.

Crystal


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

Wow...sucha long journey for cats to get along. I myself am going through the same thing with NO improvement and its going on 5-6 months now. Done it all: feliway, spirit essence, exchanging scents, play time and re-introductions to no success. Finally asked my vet while I took this other stray One Ear (see post under Behavior "Yowling stray and what do do with him"), in to be neutered and he referred me to a "cat behaviorists" at UC Davis (California). I could either take a 2 hour drive up there for an office visit or get phone (not free) consultation. My Siamese mix is just awful to the new kitty, Kimmie. Good luck to all of you and would be interested to hear of the progress and what you did different.


----------



## cteoh (Oct 26, 2004)

:? Me too... I have tried all the tricks for 3 months but I will keep trying. Perhaps it's the Siamese characteristic. My Siamese is also very resistant to socialising. Let me know if your behaviorist makes a difference.... Good luck!


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

WOW!! Got a little dizzy trying to follow this thread. We have 12 cats in the house (they are mostly in/out), 5 males ranging in age from 10 wks to nearly 2 years, and 7 females in the same age range. We really haven't researched introduction methods. All we do is isolate for 1-2 days, then have supervised "out" time with nights back in isolation for a few days (depending on age/acceptance). During isolation, they get food/water, and litter box in their room and NO O!ne else1111111111111111111111111111111..sorry, that was Silke helping me type. Anyway, NO ONE else is allowed in the isolation room. During the supervised out time, we show them where the normal food, water and litter box (yes, only one!! A BIG one) are. When the isolation ends, the isolation room is shut and they are no longer allowed in (we've had nostalgia poopers when there is no box in there).

Something that we've noticed is that there are two pecking orders in the house. One is male, the other is female. There is also an overall "boss". The Boss is Powder. He is the second oldest male. The oldest male is a Maine **** and he has no desire to take on the role. The Queen is Domino, she's one of the older females, but was here before the others.

From time to time we have attacks by Domino or Powder on the other, older cats in order maintain their positions of authority. Domino usually attacks Nimby, a slightly younger female that arrived at about the same time, and Sundae, about the same age as Domino but arrived well after her. In fact, Domino is getting Nimby right now. Nimby gets it more than Sundae because Nimby doesn't spend as much time in the house right now, and has to be put in her place whenever she does come in (according to the Queen). Domino has never attacked a kitten.

Powder will attack both males and females as he sees fit. Domino gets her fair share from him as well. Powder has smacked the kittens while he is eating, but never just out of the blue. It has been a long, long time since Powder has attacked Dandy because he is not percieved as a threat to his "Bossdom".

We usually don't interfere with the attacks unless they go on for more than about 15-30 seconds, which is unusual. We never try to separate or protect anyone or show special treatment. If we intervene, both participants will get a scratch or kiss.

I don't want it to sound like our house is in constant turmoil. About 95% of the time, there is peace and tranquility here. Well, as much peace as you can have with four growing kittens!! When not fighting, everyone gets along. They eat, sleep, and play together. Even our most skittish cat, Squirrel, will eventually end up on the cat platform (a rarely used pool table). None of our cats have been hurt in an attack, thank goodness. Most attacks are slaps and a lot of growling, hissing, and screaming. More bark than bite so to speak.

The bottom line is this: from our observations, the cats will define their pecking order. This process may be unpleasant for us humans, but we shouldn't interfere unless it's a very small kitten. As you know, cats have their own personalities and feelings, but multi-cat households also have their own social order that doesn't include us. I vote for letting them settle it.


----------



## cteoh (Oct 26, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. My question is : one of my cats is always being chased and hiding and never wants to eat or go to litter when she sees the other two. One is the bully who constantly taunts this timid one. and timid one yells and screams and even pees out of fear, when running away..... there are occasional scratches on both cats after they fight....

My human instinct tells me to separate them but am I doing this wrong and should I just let them settle it? 8O


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

I don't have a Dr. in front of my name or a PhD after it. I can only offer my observations of my cats. I hate to see my Nimby or any of the others get beat up on or feel scared to be in their own house, but they have to work out their own issues. It sounds like if both of your cats end up with scratches after an encounter, your timid one is holding her own. Remember, we DO intervene (read that: a scolding for the aggressor) if things start getting out of hand, but then everyone gets affection afterwards. 

I'm sorry you're having this problem. I know it's stressfull for everyone.


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

We added a new full grown tom cat to the family - male. And he gets along with those two just fine! It's amazing how this pecking order is. My Siamese is just awful to the kitten (actually just under a year old). She is very violent and harmful. Ka'ana is 14 pounds and Kimmie is 6 pounds and no match for their fights. Kimmie is usually bleeding and her fur is everywhere. She pees from the fight too and is shaking when I pick her up after breaking up the fight. So I'm am too reluctant to have them settle it between themselves. My husband wants to go that route and keep trying. I don't want to give up at all as I love these furbabies so much. I think you're right about the Siamese instinct though.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Moby and Julia have been living together since June and they still don't get along 100%. They can stand each other most of the time anyway. It'll just take a while.

I suppose in my situation though I'm not as worried because the aggresor in my case is declawed.


----------



## ospunkyo (Sep 3, 2003)

I can understand the idea of leaving cats alone to work out their differences and pecking order, but it sounds like these moments have escalated to a dangerous level - scratches and bleeding?! 8O I'd be really concerned about that. Separation and interference seems imperative there. Perhaps keep them separated any time you are not home and when you are sleeping, and start doing short, supervised "free range" time.

On a positive note, I've had a few moments to celebrate in the past week. These are very, VERY small achievements, and some might say they are not even achievements at all, but I thought each was a good, positive step: 

1. Pfeffa approaches Boba face to face - I imagine it was a brave moment where she saw him lying down, and thought she'd like to get a good sniff at him or touch noses or...something. But he jumped and chirped at her and she ran away. 

2. Pfeffa & Boba both lying on the bed less than a foot apart (with me as their "safety" very close by). Boba stretched out one paw toward her in a casual "just stretching" motion, and she didn't growl, hiss, or throw herself off the bed. She did take notice though.

3. Pfeffa eats from Boba's dinner dish. She dared to approach his "area" and eat from his leftovers with his scent all around. Note: he was not there - but was within sight of this deed.


----------



## cteoh (Oct 26, 2004)

That's great progress! I agree with you. I need to separate them when i am sleeping but otherwise I am going to let them meet when i am around. I will only interfere if the fighting draws blood etc. saffie's hisses are softer now when she sees them. and will only hiss when they are closer than 2 metres.


----------



## Celebsilmare (Aug 9, 2004)

Sounds like you are making some headway. I'm so happy for you!!! Let us know how things progress.


----------



## Doeremi (Aug 21, 2004)

Yes, it sounds like wonderful progress!


----------

